# General > Pets Corner >  Dogs in snow

## cazmanian_minx

Anyone got any tips or tricks to stop snow balling up in Smokey's feathers when he's outside?  He came in yesterday looking like he'd got lots of mini snowballs hanging off his legs.  He absolutely adores being out in it, but isn't so keen on the after-effects!

Gratuitous cute picture:

----------


## Nibbler

Hi Cazmanian_Minx

Not sure if this would help Smokey or not but with the horses, we would put Zinc and Castor Oil Cream at their heels and cover their feathers before they went out - this did stop the snow from balling up.

I'm sure someone else on the org can help you better than this.

 :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Afraid I don't know how to prevent this and Benjy, being a Sheltie, gets them as well. The only thing we do is bathe his legs in warm water to get them off.

You could try this http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_g...d=126&pg_id=99  but not sure whether Smokey would like it?

Lovely photo! :Grin:

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Thanks both - Liz, I love the idea, but I have enough trouble getting his drying off rug onto him when he comes in soaked!  I'll get some warm water ready for this afternoon's walk.

----------


## Kathy@watten

Have you tried using horsey coat gloss, it works for a good whiley, smells better than damp spaniel, and makes their feathers silky!

----------


## Nibbler

> Have you tried using horsey coat gloss, it works for a good whiley, smells better than damp spaniel, and makes their feathers silky!


 
Thats the stuff Kathy.  I knew there was something else that was used on horses that would stop the snow balling up on hairy legs but I couldn't mind what it was.  

The coat gloss would definately be easier to deal with afterwards - the zinc and castor oil cream would not be handy being plastered all over the house  :: !!!!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Thanks, will pick some up next time I manage to get into town - don't think I could get my car up the drive at the moment!

----------


## kitty

Here's my two enjoying the snow as well but poor misty has the same bother as Smokey.

----------


## shazzap

Where do you get the coat gloss from, do you have a name for it?
Would it make the dogs coat greasy and get all over the house, or does it act like a hair conditioner.

----------


## kitty



----------


## shazzap

What lovely dogs you all have, they look like they are enjoying themselves.
My dog goes out and does his business as quickly as he can then runs back in to the warmth.

----------


## kitty

> What lovely dogs you all have, they look like they are enjoying themselves.
> My dog goes out and does his business as quickly as he can then runs back in to the warmth.


Thanks Shazzap,  my 2 love it.  Sam the collie would stay out all day in it.  Think Misty would too if she didn't start turning into a snowball herself. lol  ::

----------


## Nibbler

> Where do you get the coat gloss from, do you have a name for it?
> Would it make the dogs coat greasy and get all over the house, or does it act like a hair conditioner.


 
Hi Shazzap

There are different brands available with their own names but basically it is a coat gloss for horses.  In Wick, I would think Geddes's would have it and in Thurso it could be CLB.  Haven't been in CLB in ages so not really sure how much horsey stuff they stock.  Saying that, aint been in Geddes's either for a while so not sure if the clothing range has taken over from the actual horse products.

If not, online is as good as any but there will be a delay in getting it home and more than likely, the snow will be gone!

Here is a link to a product found on internet as an example:

http://www.ukequine.co.uk/index.php?...d&productId=21

The coat gloss is just like a conditioner - I wouldn't have thought it would be greasy as it just goes on like a fine mist.  It is like a spray on conditioner that we use ourselves.

Hope this helps some.  Kathy@watten can probably help more in where to get it locally.

----------


## shazzap

> Hi Shazzap
> 
> There are different brands available with their own names but basically it is a coat gloss for horses. In Wick, I would think Geddes's would have it and in Thurso it could be CLB. Haven't been in CLB in ages so not really sure how much horsey stuff they stock. Saying that, aint been in Geddes's either for a while so not sure if the clothing range has taken over from the actual horse products.
> 
> If not, online is as good as any but there will be a delay in getting it home and more than likely, the snow will be gone!
> 
> Here is a link to a product found on internet as an example:
> 
> http://www.ukequine.co.uk/index.php?...d&productId=21
> ...


Cheers Nibbler.

----------


## Kathy@watten

Hiya, I use IV horse tangle buster all over my russell who is a bit hairy to prevent the balling up of snow, it drastically cuts down the snowball effects and makes him smell nice and makes him all silky. It doesn't leave greasy marks or go on stuff, just makes the smelly wee guy bearable and prevents him becoming an ice ball! CLb stocks various coat gloss brands and detangler for horses.... all much of such for dog use!

----------


## Rictina

Great thread.

Im going to give these ideas a go, as my 3 German Shepherds are terrible at balling up, & they cry when I try pulling the snow off them.

Bless their wee hearts.

----------


## ravenblueice

Hey there I use babyoil on both dogs and horses......

----------

